# Geht ein Notebook bei großer Hitze kaputt?



## maxiw (14. August 2007)

Hi,

ich mache in zwei Wochen eine größere Rundreise in den USA und beabsichtige mein Notebook mitzunehmen. Jedoch wird unser Auto dort öfters mal in der Sonne stehen bleiben und das Notebook kann ich natürlich nicht immer mit raus nehmen.
Die Außentemperaturen dort sind schon ziemlich hoch und deshalb jetzt meine Frage:
Kann das Notebook kaputt gehen, wenn es im heißen Auto ist, oder muss es danach einfach wieder abkühlen, damit es nicht überhitzt?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus
maxiw


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. August 2007)

Ich denke es sollte okay sein wenn Du es danach was abkuehlen laesst. Diese Aussage ist aber natuerlich ohne Gewaehr.
Was aber lustig werden koennte ist die Einreise mit der Hardware, denn da sind die Amerikanischen Grenzer wohl gern mal etwas genauer bei der Ueberpruefung. Ist aber nur was ich hier und da so gehoert und gelesen habe.


----------



## MeisterLampion (14. August 2007)

Hallo maxiw!

Grundsätzlich ist es nicht schlimm, wenn das Notebook dem Sonnenschein ausgesetzt ist, doch zu heiss sollte es nicht werden... Und wenn du das Notebook benutzen möchtest lasse es vorher abkühlen. Wie du das handhabst ist deine Sache, aber es geht...

Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich mein Notebook nicht mitnehmen und schon gar nicht im Auto lassen. Wie es sich mit der Einreise verhält weiss ich auch nicht.

Mfg

Meisterlampion


----------



## maxiw (14. August 2007)

Ja, ich denke auch, dass das mit der Hitze nichts machen wird, wenn man es danach abkühlen lässt, wollte nur noch mal abklären ob das noch merh so sehen ^^
Aber wegen den Behörden, ich glaube kaum, dass die das nicht zulassen werden, somal jeden Tag tausende von Geschäftsleuten mit ihren Notebooks in die USA fliegen, doch auch das werde ich sicherhaltshalber noch mal abklären.

Vielen Dank an euch...

maxiw


----------

